# federal ammo



## aceman (Apr 24, 2008)

As a new member to the forum, I'm considering some 30-06 federal power shok s.p. ammo in the blue box, for close range deer and moose hunting in the bush. This ammo is $12-$15 from walmart and looks like a good choice.
Anyone have any experience with performance or heard anything?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've had very good luck with them in other calibers. I've taken deer with them in a 270, 243, and am currently using it in our 300 mag.


----------



## jpsgt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

My tikka t3 lite seems to like the winchesters more than the federals. :x :sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've always shot the federal blue box in either 150gr or 180gr and had pretty good luck with them. I did change over to reloading now tho and have made my groups smaller. I don't notice the difference hunting tho, especially close range.


----------

